# can he get addicted to me???or is he??



## DivaRandal (Oct 19, 2011)

he cares too much for me which is becoming a bit alarming. 
he travels a lot due to the nature of his work but even if hes back home at 3 at night,he has to make sure that i had my dinner and that i am healthy. 
when i had my miscarriage he took off for 1 month just to look after me. 
he made my favourite dishes for me,took me to Toronto to distract me and even gave 
massages on alternative days.he totally neglected himself in that period. 
he also insists on video calls. 
his younger sister however told me that my husband ie her brother has the addiction problems 
and if he gets extremely attached to something he never leaves it and gets addicted. 
she said seeing his behavior towards me(we always kiss when he leaves for work,sometimes he gets a little more than that) she is suspecting him to be addicted to me!
i never felt this with him(he does get a lot physical with me like 5-6 days a week when hes isnt travelling) 
he is possessive and sometimes gets jealous and annoyed if other men like compliment me or try to get friendly. he looks great himself,looks really young and fresh,has an extremely fit body and personality,brilliant blue eyes and is about 6 foot.3 in height(i m only 5.3) and sometimes i feel that he has nothing to be jealous and insecure about,i wont leave him ever as i love him too much. 
i am not complaining 
coz i love that he loves me so much and i love him too. 
but wanted to clarify. 
by the way i am 24 and hes 35.


----------



## uphillbattle (Aug 17, 2011)

Obsessed yes, addicted kinda. I could see how somebody could be addicted to the way somebody makes them feel. At this point the only thing you really have to go off of is what her sister says though.
The only thing from what you say that seems to be a problem at this point is his jealousy and insecuriey. That is generaly a self esteem issue, not an addiction issue. Although there are not too many men who wont get annoyed or jealous if some man is hitting on their wife.
From what you mention there is not much to be alarmed about. Are you leaving something out?


----------



## AFEH (May 18, 2010)

DivaRandal said:


> he cares too much for me which is becoming a bit alarming.
> he travels a lot due to the nature of his work but even if hes back home at 3 at night,he has to make sure that i had my dinner and that i am healthy.
> when i had my miscarriage he took off for 1 month just to look after me.
> he made my favourite dishes for me,took me to Toronto to distract me and even gave
> ...


Ha! It's called being in love. And it can most certainly be an adult attachment. It’s probably the strongest bonding a man will ever have. He has you deep inside of him, right there in the core of his psyche. If you ever break up it will take him a long time to free himself. I’m two years out from my marriage and I’m just beginning to feel free.


----------



## Zeldaforever (Oct 16, 2011)

Why is this a bad thing?


----------



## uphillbattle (Aug 17, 2011)

Because her sister in law planted the seed in her head and now she is thinking about it way too much.


----------



## omega (Aug 2, 2011)

Someone knows that you kiss before he leaves for work, and that made her wonder if he is addicted to you?

My heavens. MOST spouses kiss before the first leaves for work. That's normal behavior. So is pretty much everything else you list. It sounds like he's in love with you, I agree with *AFEH* and *Zeldaforever*.

There is a possibility that due to your age difference, he may be expressing his love in a way that doesn't feel quite natural to you. I know that as I've gotten older, I've become more demonstrative of affection and less reserved. Something like that could be going on. In other words, in 10 years, you may find yourself doing the stuff he's doing now. At least, hope that you do!


----------



## omega (Aug 2, 2011)

also... methinks his sister may be a tad possessive/jealous herself. How is this any of her business?


----------

